# Shout out to Ed’s Taxidermy in North Royalton!



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Picked this guy up today and couldn’t be happier! Second deer I’ve had done by Ed, he does top notch work!! Thanks Ed!


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Very nice looks like he's smiling


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Matt63 said:


> Very nice looks like he's smiling


My neighbor said same thing! He enjoys his new view I guess!!


----------



## pipedream (Aug 31, 2014)

He definitely does do nice work. He has a deer that I shot October 28. Can't wait to pick him up. If you don't mind how long did it take to get him back. Congratulations !


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

pipedream said:


> He definitely does do nice work. He has a deer that I shot October 28. Can't wait to pick him up. If you don't mind how long did it take to get him back. Congratulations !


I brought the deer to him on Oct.14th and picked it up the 9th of this month.


----------



## pipedream (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks, a couple weeks then.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Nice deer!! Ed does nice work, he's done 4 whitetail for me. The noses on 2 of my older ones started to crack, he fixed them up for free


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

He's great with fish too.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------

